# New Orient Black Ray and new to the forum!



## ToddRyan84

Hey everyone! So, I am a recently addicted watch-fanatic and received the Orient Black Ray for my Bday! I'm now obsessed with watches and want more Orient's and more watches in general! I'm looking at getting the Orient Constellation next with the black dial. Here are some pics of my Black Ray


----------



## safetyobc

Very nice! Congrats and welcome! My Blue Ray says hello


----------



## ToddRyan84

Hello! Was honestly thinking of getting the Blue Ray as well! Haha, I'm kind of obsessed with watches atm. Looks like yours is wearing nicely, would you say that Orients are pretty tough in their ability to withstand everyday wear?


----------



## safetyobc

They will nick pretty easily. If you zoom in on mine you will see nicks on the bezel. I wore this one everyday for a couple months. The crystal is flawless. But the bezel does show some wear. I am now wearing G-Shocks for my daily wear but rotate the Orient in from time to time. I like the black Ray and my pick one up if the price is right!


----------



## ToddRyan84

Yeah my bracelet has a few nicks and scuffs already which I was upset about, so I won't be wearing it everyday (at least I'm trying not to). This was a bday gift from my parents but I think it was relatively inexpensive...G-Shocks have always been a bit too big and sporty for my tastes, I like classic designs and a little more elegance. I also have really small wrists so the G-shocks look like small cities on my wrist HAHA


----------



## safetyobc

Yeah the bracelets aren't very durable. Beautiful watches, but you have to use care with em.


----------



## DJW GB

Welcome to the forum . That's a nice black ray you have there , congratulations :-! . Of course you know how obsessive this watch thing can get , but always do some research before buying and ask questions , there is always someone here who can help usually. DW.


----------



## mpalmer

That's a great looking Ray! Black is a very versatile color and a great choice. Congrats!


----------



## zs3889

Just felt the urge to chime in...Why not orange?


----------



## yadayada111

i have a question about the Ray, specifically the Black Ray. Check out this link and do comment!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-ray-questions-855971.html

Scroll to the bottom of the link and refer to my comment (yadayada111)

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## GTR83

Welcome OP and that's a nice start to a collection. I'm also a fan of Gs although I only have 6 of them now. The Ray that I have is hardly scratch free, being the cheapest watch in my collection, which makes to care less about its condition than my others, but as time passes, I found the scratches on it adorable.

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ToddRyan84

zs3889 said:


> Just felt the urge to chime in...Why not orange?


I actually really like the orange! What kind of strap do you have it on? Definitely a more sporty feel and I really like it!


----------



## ToddRyan84

GTR83 said:


> Welcome OP and that's a nice start to a collection. I'm also a fan of Gs although I only have 6 of them now. The Ray that I have is hardly scratch free, being the cheapest watch in my collection, which makes to care less about its condition than my others, but as time passes, I found the scratches on it adorable.


I guess I'm a little more anal retentive about the scratches. High cost or low, I like my things to be as mint as possible...I'm polish the watch everyday using a super fine micro-fiber cloth used for Nikon lenses haha.


----------



## DJW GB

I thought I was the only one . I carry a micro cloth for my glasses all the time but I just use it on my watches all day . DW.


----------



## ToddRyan84

Haha, now there are two of us! Yeah, I'm pretty anal about it, I even polish my black ceramic Guess watch...which I don't care as much about at all, but I still get annoyed when there are fingerprints on it or smudges or even dust haha. It's nice to keep things looking good!


----------



## ToddRyan84

Yeah, I love black in pretty much anything. I was even considering getting the Black Ray Raven in all black because I think it looks beautiful and would be a nice "night time" dressy-casual watch. What do you think?


----------



## DJW GB

Not to sure I have a Seiko srp172 special edition and it shows every mark and speck of dust.






DW.


----------



## GTR83

The problem with all black watches, especially if you're very concerned about scratches and dirt, is that they become more noticeable. Also, all black watches have a coating of paint atop the steel used, and these can come off from wear and tear, so more cons for the anal retentive lol. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ToddRyan84

Wow that is a REALLY nice looking watch! I love it! How'd you get the day to be displayed in...arabic?! That's pretty cool....any idea if they have dates that are displayed in Japanese? (I speak it...)


----------



## ToddRyan84

Yeah, my Guess all black watch has a lot of scratches but seems resilient in the sense that the stainless steel isn't showing through, and for some reason the black scratches aren't as visible to me...maybe because I wear it at night a lot?


----------



## DJW GB

Hi there it does display two english and arabic ? (i think) . I set it like that because it was different . I think a lot of japanese watches are available with japanese days , its a case of hunting them down although i think a lot of JDM (domestic market) do have them . Perhaps someone with more knowledge will chip in and confirm. DW.


----------



## daniel9399

GTR83 said:


> Welcome OP and that's a nice start to a collection. I'm also a fan of Gs although I only have 6 of them now. The Ray that I have is hardly scratch free, being the cheapest watch in my collection, which makes to care less about its condition than my others, but as time passes, I found the scratches on it adorable.
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


LOL. If my crystal of any of my watches gets scratched, I don't think I can sleep peacefully with it. I might need to seek counseling! haha! Yeah I have the habit of cleaning my watches with a piece of microfibre cloth each time before they return to their "resting coffin". 
You personally find scratches on your crystal adorable? *takes out a piece of diamond and points it at George*


----------



## daniel9399

Very nice Orient Ray you've got there. I've made a "mistake" by choosing a Seiko SKX 007 years back before I knew about this Orient Ray. The Ray is better looking and way cheaper than her Seiko cousin. The Ray also comes standard with a good solid stainless steel bracelet compared to the light and noisy jubilees found on Seiko's. 







Anyway, my Seiko says "hi cousin!"


----------



## marco escobar

Welcome to the forum. The Ray is a great choice. I own one...very nice watch features for the price. 

Enjoy it


----------



## GTR83

Let's just say that I look at scratches as battle scars. I do try to avoid them if I can, but when it happens, it happens - I try to accept it. So far my OS300 has no scratches other than a few marks on the lugs from strap changes. I bumped the crystal against a metal staircase rail knob a few months ago but not a single mark was visible, so I felt kind of lucky with it on my wrist. On the other hand, there are a few vintage watches that are full of those marks around me and I like them even more. And I also have a microfiber cloth ready at all times in my wallet - it doesn't just clean watches, it can clean a phone screen too.

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Sean779

I'm now a Ray fan too after being a fan of Mako's for many years. Best looking hands by far I've seen at the price point.


----------



## ToddRyan84

daniel9399 said:


> Very nice Orient Ray you've got there. I've made a "mistake" by choosing a Seiko SKX 007 years back before I knew about this Orient Ray. The Ray is better looking and way cheaper than her Seiko cousin. The Ray also comes standard with a good solid stainless steel bracelet compared to the light and noisy jubilees found on Seiko's.
> View attachment 1111234
> 
> Anyway, my Seiko says "hi cousin!"


Hey there! You know what though, that's still a very nice watch. I personally like the Jubilee bracelets even if they are noisy, they add a little bit of character and I kind of like the jingle that they make.


----------



## ToddRyan84

marco escobar said:


> Welcome to the forum. The Ray is a great choice. I own one...very nice watch features for the price.
> 
> Enjoy it


Will do, and I absolutely love it and am now obsessed with watches, I don't know what happened. I haven't worn a watch since I was in the 6th grade. I had a couple of dress watches that I'd use once every 2 years if that and never really paid much attention to watches ever. Finally, I started liking watches....bought myself a black Guess watch and even though it wasn't impressive started liking how it felt on my wrist and enjoyed the compliments I got on it. Finally I said to myself "I'm 29 this year, time to start getting into more gentlemanly things" so I asked for this Orient and I've now been obsessed lol


----------



## ToddRyan84

Sean779 said:


> I'm now a Ray fan too after being a fan of Mako's for many years. Best looking hands by far I've seen at the price point.


Completely agree! I've taken a magnifying glass to it and they are really nicely made hands. It's hard to believe that these are all machine made and then assembled by hand. I saw a video on their production process and was kind of surprised at the efficiency and detail that goes into it.


----------



## ToddRyan84

daniel9399 said:


> LOL. If my crystal of any of my watches gets scratched, I don't think I can sleep peacefully with it. I might need to seek counseling! haha! Yeah I have the habit of cleaning my watches with a piece of microfibre cloth each time before they return to their "resting coffin".
> You personally find scratches on your crystal adorable? *takes out a piece of diamond and points it at George*


Couldn't agree more, I get nervous when I bump into my girlfriends bracelets with my watch and I immediately pull away to check if the watch is alright haha.


----------



## ViperGuy

Huge fan of Orients in general. Nice choice on the Ray. Enjoy it! My blue Ray says hello.










Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## GTR83

Another appearance of the Skybolt Ray! Now I have to order that strap today! 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ToddRyan84

ViperGuy said:


> Huge fan of Orients in general. Nice choice on the Ray. Enjoy it! My blue Ray says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


That strap looks AMAZING on that watch! Excellent choice and excellent pic!! Wow!


----------



## ToddRyan84

GTR83 said:


> Another appearance of the Skybolt Ray! Now I have to order that strap today!
> 
> Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I think I'll have to order a Blue Ray *AND* that strap! lol


----------



## ViperGuy

Thanks, George and Todd.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## daniel9399

Love those beautiful straps on your Mako, Viperguy! I'm still thinking whether it will be suitable for use in hot and humid countries like Malaysia? Perhaps George can shed some light on his outdoor reviews?


----------



## GTR83

I actually prefer these nylon straps to rubber straps and bracelets... As you might know, wearing bracelets in the tropical outdoors like our place renders them very hot. Rubber straps can get white marks on them from the salt in dried sweat, I know it sounds horrible but it happens. Nylons are easy to clean, since they are made of cloth, you can just wash them. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CombatMarine

I have the Black Ray and found that I seldom wear it, the watch is nice enough looking, but unless you are using it as a daily wearer or mount it on a watch winder, it isn't very convenient. The lack of a hand wind function is a major turn off for me, like I said, unless worn daily or on a watch winder you end up having to reset the thing (which is a major hassle) if it has stopped and then shake it for about ten minutes to get it charged enough to run without stopping on you. If you aren't very active, when you take it off at night it will crap out on you again.[HR][/HR] [HR][/HR]


----------



## ManMachine

Unless one rotates watches every few hours, there shouldn't be issues. Does your work prevent you from wearing it daily?


----------



## trebla

my black ray say hi...


----------



## CombatMarine

Not work, I own over 20 watches and this one really isn't in the rotation, and not worthy of time on my 5 watch winders which already leave some watches short.


----------



## ViperGuy

The Black Ray needs a purple NATO!

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

CombatMarine said:


> I have the Black Ray and found that I seldom wear it, the watch is nice enough looking, but unless you are using it as a daily wearer or mount it on a watch winder, it isn't very convenient. The lack of a hand wind function is a major turn off for me, like I said, unless worn daily or on a watch winder you end up having to reset the thing (which is a major hassle) if it has stopped and then shake it for about ten minutes to get it charged enough to run without stopping on you. If you aren't very active, when you take it off at night it will crap out on you again.[HR][/HR] [HR][/HR]


Is this a serious post? I guess if you're too lazy to take 30 seconds (at most) to reset a watch, then it definitely isn't for you. 98% of my watches (have around 50 watches) are autos or hand wind. I sometimes don't wear certain watches for weeks or even months, but I always find 30 seconds to reset them. Baffled.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## GTR83

Well I share your sentiment. I have a horde of automatic watches and I don't really care about their wind state. Whenever I take one out I always adjust it when I'm sitting in my car waiting for the engine to heat up. 

Sent from my C6602 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CombatMarine

ViperGuy, do you even own a Black Ray, it takes more the 30 seconds to set the time,  day and date if you don't want the date to flip at noon. Then you have to shake the hell out the thing to get it running.


----------



## ViperGuy

CombatMarine said:


> ViperGuy, do you even own a Black Ray, it takes more the 30 seconds to set the time, day and date if you don't want the date to flip at noon. Then you have to shake the hell out the thing to get it running.


I don't own a Black Ray, but I do have a Blue Ray, a Mako XL and an original Mako. All exactly the same when it comes to settings. BTW, you DO NOT have to "shake the hell out of the thing" to get it running. Just hold it in your hand and rotate your hand a couple of times. Once the watch is on your wrist, you shouldn't have to be worrying about it stopping, as long as you're moving your wrist even just a little from time-to-time.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## zs3889

CombatMarine said:


> ViperGuy, do you even own a Black Ray, it takes more the 30 seconds to set the time, day and date if you don't want the date to flip at noon. Then you have to shake the hell out the thing to get it running.


^ lol noob


----------



## CombatMarine

Hardly a noob at all, and it does take more then 30 seconds to set the date, time and day on this watch and not have it accidently flip over at noon.


----------



## Greenjeans

I realize this is an old post but happened to run across it whilst reading up on the ray, I have yet to own an Orient but keep coming back to this one for some reason. Such a great looking little auto diver. Really have to pull the trig on this one very soon. Thank you guys for all the comments and info I really love this forum! |>


----------



## synaptyx

Greenjeans said:


> Such a great looking little auto diver.


It really is. I'm appreciating it more and more.










Sent from my iPhone via the magic of space monkeys.


----------

